# Moving to Jozi...job search help needed!



## avi (Dec 10, 2009)

Greetings!

I am moving to Johannesburg in June of next year. I am completing my Master's in Healthcare Management and would like to have a related job there.

I currently do management work for the Department of Surgery at a large hospital in Atlanta GA. Does anyone have any advice on finding a process improvement/strategic planning job in a healthcare setting in SA?

My fiance is a CA working in Jozi and I would feel much more comfortable with the move if I could find a job!

Thanks in advance for your help!
Avi


----------

